# Opening links in Thunderbird



## bsd5543 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have the annoying phenomenon (FreeBSD 9.0, Thunderbird 10) that links doubleclicked in mails are not opened in Firefox.

Found a hint on an OpenSuse page to add/modify following lines in Thunderbird configuration:


```
network.protocol-handler.app.http -> /usr/local/bin/firefox
network.protocol-handler.app.https -> /usr/local/bin/firefox
```

But it is still not working.

Any hints?

cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2012)

Try the ThunderBrowse extension.


----------

